

Ask HN: is Google using users to decode addresses w/repcatcha? - eridal

Since some days ago I&#x27;m only seeing numbers, and their appear to be small pieces of home pictures..
======
JeremyMorgan
Yes, they've been rather public about that.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/29/google-now-using-
recaptcha-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/29/google-now-using-recaptcha-to-
decode-street-view-addresses/)

------
bmelton
Yes, they are.

Here's my (shameless plug) rather simple explanation of how it works.

The long and short of it though, is that only half of any given reCAPTCHA is
known, and you can usually bypass it somewhat persistently by just guessing
that half.

Also interesting that I attributed its function as "contributing to the common
good", while I infer the intent of this post as suspicious of nefarious
motives. I suppose either stance makes sense with the appropriate amount of
skepticism.

[https://medium.com/tech-talk/e8f2a748f95f](https://medium.com/tech-
talk/e8f2a748f95f)

